# H. Havnoonian?



## jstrain (Sep 29, 2010)

I just bought my first decent bike (actually going to pick it up this after noon if it ever stops raining!). Except for a bit of time when it closed and a new owner bought it, there has always been a LBS a few blocks from my house. 

I read a couple positive reviews of them on the web, but I wasn't sure about how good of a shop they are or how good they are at fitting, etc. 

I've read the sign many times as I drive by it all the time, but the name Harry Havnoonian doesn't mean anything to a non-cyclist. Anyway, when I bought the bike a couple days ago, they were kind enough to squeeze me in for a fitting with my newly purchased shoes / shorts / pedals and Harry did the fitting himself. Very nice fellow and very nice of him to get me fitted when I'm sure he had other things to do.

Only after I started reading up on bikes did I see his name popping up. It sounds like I found myself a reputable and knowledgeable LBS!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Considering my house can be anywhere from 0 to 5e9 blocks away from yours, it's hard to assess what your post is about .


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Reputable and knowledgeable is an understatement.


----------



## jstrain (Sep 29, 2010)

OJ, are you in the Media area? I'm on Cherry St, just off Providence Rd.

I grew up right on Sandy Bank Rd, and that shop has been there as long as I can remember. I saved up and bought a Mongoose from them about 20 years ago (long before Harry owned it I'm sure). 

Just seems surreal to imagine that what always seemed like a small town bike shop that I grew up by actually houses a well known custom bicycle builder


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hh*



jstrain said:


> Only after I started reading up on bikes did I see his name popping up. It sounds like I found myself a reputable and knowledgeable LBS!


He's an icon in the business, but never got huge so most people today have not heard of him.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Harry is the Man. I heard about him and saw his work 20 years ago when I lived in Texas. Hacks don't get that kind of recognition.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a customer that has a Harry Havnoonian with Campy on it. Very, very nice bike. I've serviced several Ti bikes in the past few years, and the Havnoonian is by far my favorite.


----------

